# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  Dr. Marc Dauer Talk About Hair Transplant In Women on "The Doctors"

## tbtadmin



----------


## Dr. Glenn Charles

Nice job Dr. Dauer. That was a very positive message.

----------

